# Need Help to identify .22 short Magazine



## whl (Jan 28, 2012)

Need Help to identify .22 short Magazine i am thinking it is a Beretta but have not seen one like it,,,Thanks

http://i41.tinypic.com/mmahpf.jpg


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

well, pics would help, or a drawing? dimensions? description? markings? words? numbers? anything at all?


----------



## whl (Jan 28, 2012)

*.22 mag*

http://i41.tinypic.com/mmahpf.jpg


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

looks like a mag for the Unique Olympic DES-VO 22 Short, but thats a close as i can get with the pic


----------

